# Certified Copies - how far can they be dated?



## Ylaw_ (Sep 23, 2016)

Does anyone know if certified copies that go into your application need to be ones that are no older than 6 months -- or can you submit certified copies that were certified more than 6 months ago?

My husband misplaced his ID and we haven't found it yet - though we have an older certified copy. Would a passport and certified copy of passport be accepted as a substitute in case we don't find his ID in time?


----------



## JojiMoyo (May 22, 2017)

Ylaw_ said:


> Does anyone know if certified copies that go into your application need to be ones that are no older than 6 months -- or can you submit certified copies that were certified more than 6 months ago?
> 
> My husband misplaced his ID and we haven't found it yet - though we have an older certified copy. Would a passport and certified copy of passport be accepted as a substitute in case we don't find his ID in time?


I think 3months is the acceptable norm but having dealt with home affairs guys, there is a 90% chance noone will check that as long as there is a certified stamp and if you play ignorant...you might get away with it...try your luck.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

3 months like he says. I've also submitted copies with older stamps and not had a problem with them


----------



## Ylaw_ (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks! We found it in the meantime, but it's good info to know


----------

